
Might NASA kill the comercial space race? - janzer
http://news.discovery.com/space/might-nasa-kill-the-commercial-space-race-120515.html
======
gammarator
As the article indicates, the headline should be: "Congress might kill the
commercial space race." NASA would prefer to continue the competition:

"Ending competition by down-selecting to a sole commercial space company could
double the cost of developing a privately built human spaceflight system and
it will leave us in the same position we find ourselves today -- having only
one option for getting our astronauts to the space station," NASA
administrator Charles Bolden told an FAA commercial space advisory committee
last week.

Boeing is lobbying hard to legislatively eliminate the competition and keep
its cost-plus contracts.

